# 96 pathfinder suspension wobble



## tristankmcmillan (Apr 17, 2011)

So my pathfinder has some suspension issues. Above 70 km/h the rear end likes to wobble all over the road. It happens particularly bad coming out of corners and on deceleration. I'm thinking that it may be bushings in the tie rods or something to do with the sway bar. Anyway, hope to hear all your thoughts, thanks.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

sounds like bushings, I would rotate the tires to the front just to rule out any problems with the wheels or tires first. If you still get the wobble than you will have to go under the truck with a pry bar and pry against the axle mounts,shocks, everything to see if you have play anywhere.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Definately sounds like your rear lower control arm bushings. I would buy new lower arms (liek from Rock Auto, good price there!). Also, check this link out for more info.

pathy swaying at freeway speeds - NPORA Forums

Jose


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

REFERENCE:
NTB98-001

CLASSIFICATION:
RA97-002

DATE:
April 1, 1998

TITLE:
PATHFINDER VEHICLE PULL AND FRONT/REAR SUSPENSION EXCESSIVE PLAY

APPLIED VEHICLE:
1996-98 Pathfinder (R50)

APPLIED VIN:
Vehicles built before JN8AR05Y*WW256932

SERVICE INFORMATION

If a 1996-98 Pathfinder exhibits the following conditions, the cause may be from worn bushing(s) in the rear suspension upper and/or lower links.

- Excessive play in the rear axle especially during moderate acceleration or deceleration.

- Vehicle pulling at a constant speed.

- Excessive sway and rocking motion in the front suspension when coming to a stop.


To correct these conditions, use the service procedure.

SERVICE PROCEDURE

1. Test drive the vehicle under the conditions described by the customer to verify the incident.


Figure 1 






2. Inspect the upper and lower rear suspension links (indicated by the arrows in Figure 1) for damaged or worn bushings as follows:

A. Remove a suspension link from the vehicle.



Figure 2 






B. Use a screwdriver to move the inner metal portion of the bushing in all directions while inspecting the rubber portion of the bushing for damage or wear (see Figure 2).

3. Replace the links that have damaged or worn bushings.

4. Tighten the link retaining bolts/nuts to specification.


IMPORTANT: Before tightening the link retaining bolts/nuts, the rear axle must be positioned in its normal ride height. Use one of the two procedures listed below to correctly position the axle before tightening the link retaining bolts/nuts:

- Place the vehicle on the ground.

- With the vehicle on the lift, support the rear axle with jack stands and slowly lower the vehicle lift until the rear lift arm pads just separate from the vehicle. Stop lowering the lift as soon as the gap between the lift arm pads and the vehicle is 1/2 inch.

5. Test drive the vehicle again to ensure the incident is resolved. 

Parts:
Link, upper, rear suspension #55120-1W200 Qty. 2
Link, lower, rear suspension #55110-0W020 Qty. 2


----------



## atj54 (May 17, 2011)

Hey bud just fixed the same wobble on my 99 you had on yours. Not sure if you fixed it yet but it was the lower control arm bushings. Mine were shot. You can buy new ones from nissan (ouch) or you can fix them yourself like I did. Just remove the lca and get the bushings out (lots of elbow grease). I took a drill bit and drilled out the rubber around the center part of the bushing then yanked it out. Then you must take out the metal sleeve that still remains in the lca (i took a hacksaw and made a cut inside the sleeve and pried it out).I got my lca bushings at Napa for about 80 bucks for all four. My suggestion for you if you dont have a press like I dont is take the old bushings out and take the lcas and new bushings to some sort of off road shop or similar and have them pres them in for you. I put mine back on and the car drives like new. Let me know if you have any other questions. Good luck.


----------



## GAZMANIA64 (May 25, 2011)

i bought a 97 with same probs (real scary), went to a couple of 4wd suspension experts(even after a test drive, said that i would have to leave it for a few days so that they could try different tyres, and have good look around $$$$$), i eventually got under the car, levered everything,(both control arm lwr-a little loose), got the missus to drive, stop/start, while i watched from the side,(when powered space between rear wheel and guard narrowed, when braked space opened), measured distance from front hub centre to rear hub centre,(about 3/4inch difference left side to right side), time taken about 20 mins, ordered urethane bushes, for upper and lower control arms and panhard rod, changed panhard bushes and lower control arm bushes,(rubber was totally shredded x4), i still must do the uppers, its a bit of a job to do but its not that hard, when you get the control arms out, get a solid knife sharp, spray alittle oil or wd40 on the rubber and cut it out, it lets the blade slip through the rubber, then carefully hack saw the metal outer of the bush, dont damage the control arm, any nicks will chew up the new bush, lube up the new urethane bush, and it can be coaxed in using a bench vice, the original rubber/metal ones need a press, make sure vehicle is level when it all goes back together,--- whole job, with dodgy tools 4hrs, result, wobble gone


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

might try putting the bushings in the freezer before you press them in...
a few sockets and a bench vise will work or have someone with a press do it for you


----------



## underling (Nov 26, 2006)

Search google or the pathfinder forum for "wobble" or "Death wobble". 

Notoriously common in the 96-98 range. Depending on how handy you are the worst part of the fix is removing the old bushings (use the smallest hand grinder you can find 3-4") and control arms. Mine was fixed just removing the old rear lower control arms and replacing the bushings. I still have the bushings for the upper control arms but have not put them in yet. New bolts can be purchased direct from Nissan and bushings from 4x4 parts.com
Takes a little elbow grease but can be done in a day for the casual backyard mechanic. Other option is to have a shop replace them, which most will just put new control arms/bushings in as most wont press the old bushings out.
Definitely a scary problem to have at times and can cause you to lose control of the vehicle so it would be a good idea to get it looked after sooner rather than later.


----------



## piste (Dec 23, 2009)

+1 on the search recommendation. There are literally dozens of threads/topics on this specific issue alone going back over the years. Glad there's so many helpful people out there...and I'm usually one but I had a really bad day ..... IMO it's bad form to join a forum and submit post #1 (which often ends up being both the first AND last post) about a very common topic without even attempting a search...ie. do a little work on your own first. Three months later and not so much as a "thank you" from the OP....nor post #2 about anything.


----------

